# Technical problems-doordash



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, first let me say I like doordash better than Uber, no customers to drive around, or addresses to find them and drop them at. But, like almost anything it isn't perfect.

Tonight, I had three technical problems. I went to pick up an order at Chipotle and they didn't even have it in their system, (it said it was requested by the merchant (restaurant?? and they didn't know of it??) I thought maybe it just hadn't come yet, 5 minutes later, still not in their system. I call the customer to tell her they don't have it, I have her talk to the manager and they make it on the spot, I did get it delivered. Customer says she apologizes for being a jerk on the phone (all she really said was "I don't understand this?? It wasn't so bad, and that she has just gotten back from a long plane flight with her 2 year old)

Second order, restaurant, I have to wait for it to be made. I don't mind this, or at least I wouldn't mind as much if doordash didn't penalize my ratings for delivering it late, if I have to wait for the food to be made. I do get a status popup whenever I have to wait a few minutes asking me what's going on, to which I almost always say waiting for food, it's too bad saying so doesn't give you some extra time added to your limit. Why else do they want to know?

Third one, my fault that I went to wrong apartment building, they both had the same street address, but the customer didn't give an apartment number, so even if I did go to it I wouldn't know who to buzz. I try to call him and get an error message "connection reset by peer" I try this several times, waiting a few minutes each time. I buzz a few people and ask if they know the customer, one says apartment 13 (but not that building!) someone comes down and sees me and opens the door fortunately, I go to apartment 13, knock on the door, no answer. Luckily the person who let me in knows the customer, he calls him and he comes over to the other building to get his food.

Finally, my dash ends, but it is the wrong earnings amount and wrong delivery number (I had 3, not 2) I press the button to end it, but it doesn't end it, it just brings me back to the waiting for orders screen. I know there is a button in the list on the top right to press for end dash, but this time it's not there. I go home, email doordash, open the app again and see it's been fixed, fortunately.................


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

lol uber eats is better than dd you never have to order or use a debit card same with grubhub


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> lol uber eats is better than dd you never have to order or use a debit card same with grubhub


There is only one, yes just one place that takes grubhub orders in my area, haven't tried ubereats


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

#2 is the restaurant's fault. I made myself a policy to leave immediately if I found out they haven't even start making the food yet. Your action tells the restaurant "it's okay to make the drivers" wait.

#3, Does the door dash software allows you to start timer? If not, I'd just call the door dash support and let them know customer can't be reached.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If the restaurant doesn’t have your order make sure you call support and let them know. They will pay you half the guaranteed amount.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, more tonight. This time the problem was staying connected to the app, I pull the phone out of my pocket to see what the order name is at the restaurant, but notice it's logged me out automatically. I put in my password and it displays the message not to ever share it, I click ok, and blanks my password and has me put it in again. I do so, same thing. I have to call them to get the address of the customer, which they give me, and suggest I uninstall and reinstall the dasher app.The address is a hotel and I don't know whether they put a room number of course because I can't get into the app, but the front desk person didn't order it, so I have to call doordash again for them to call the customer. The customer comes down, I apologize and tell him I couldn't get into the app, he says no worries.

So, I go back to my car, uninstall the app. I try to download the app again from the google play store, I get the message download pending, I don't know how long that will last, so I shut my phone off and back on again, this time it tries to download the app, gets about a quarter of the way through and tells me it can't, and to check out google support with a link, I click the link and tells me the address is not safe and doesn't even have an option that says "proceed anyway" or the link. I suppose I could have tried to use another browser. I try to see if I can use the hotel's wifi, but their sign in requires a room number and name, so no dice. I turn my phone off again, finally somehow someway, it lets me download the app. I think I'm all set, a new order comes in. I go to the restaurant. Pull out my phone again and see for doordash it has the message "signing in," it disconnected me again. I call doordash tell them again I can not get into the app, and the same info as the first order. They order it for me, I go in and pay with the red card and notice that I'm now signed into the app, I pay. I swipe sideways "when order is placed" yes I did check the items, but after I do it, it doesn't go the next screen, but still has the same screen with the slidebar for order placed. I do it again, after like the 3rd of 4th time, I finally get to the screen with "swipe after order picked up" click for it show me address, it hangs. I call doordash again, they give me the customer's address, I drop it off and decide that will be my last delivery of the night, as I am extremely frustrated. Only made $23 on two deliveries.

So, it was mostly doordash, but you can see I was also having trouble downloading the dasher app again. I checked and I'm nowhere near my bandwidth/data limit for my phone. I did in google maps I believe, get a message saying poor connection. I've been in that area before and haven't had a poor connection there previously. One of the things doordash asked was what area was working in too see if there was a connection problem. I download the signal strength app, which apparently is for testing spots in your home with your home's wireless internet connection, but I wonder if can also test signal strength when I'm outside somewhere. If the signal is weak it was either Verizon or something wrong with my phone itself.



> #2 is the restaurant's fault. I made myself a policy to leave immediately if I found out they haven't even start making the food yet. Your action tells the restaurant "it's okay to make the drivers" wait.


I suppose, though I can understand sometimes it's hard to get the order out when they are very busy. I'd say it's more doordash's fault for not giving me reasonable time. It does cut into my productivity, the longer I have to wait at the restaurant, the less time I am delivering, and the longer it takes me to get another order. I've never once, at least not yet, had an order come in while I am working on another, but I've seen videos that state this can happen. My zone is rather big with 7 rural towns, don't know how it works in urban areas but that's where I'm guessing it might happen. Glad it doesn't happen to me. I don't want to cancel an order since that would could against my ratings, though I'm not sure how low it needs to be for you to get deactivated.



> #3, Does the door dash software allows you to start timer? If not, I'd just call the door dash support and let them know customer can't be reached.


"does it allow me to start timer?" I'm not sure what you mean. Yes, it tells me the time I have to deliver it by, if that's what you mean. I should have called doordash yes.

Anyway, I don't understand these orders with "this is a delivery requested by the merchant" the one I did at Chipotle certainly wasn't. I mean someone has to request it for them to make, so they can pay for it.


----------

